# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Spybot-SD - стоит ли устанавливать?

## tol

Установил Spybot-SD, что-то ловит после CCleaner, но может это "декоративная" программа?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Как правило, все программы такого класса не очень. Любят делать вид, что полезные - есть детект на что-то, но это просто имитация работы.

----------

